# Tennessee Hillbilly Baby



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 8, 2005)

And I thought everything was bigger in Texas...

A good ole' boy from Tennessee is drinking in a Texas bar when he

gets a call on his cell phone......

He hangs up, grinning from ear to ear, and orders a round of drinks for

everybody in the bar because, he announces, his wife has just produced

a typical Tennessee baby boy weighing 25 pounds.

Nobody can believe that any new baby can weigh in at 25 pounds, but the

Hillbilly just shrugs, "That's about average back home y'all, like I

said, my boy's a typical Hillbilly baby boy."

Congratulations showered him from all around, and many exclamations of

"WOW"! were heard. One woman actually fainted due to sympathy pains.

Two weeks later the Hillbilly returns to the bar. The bartender says,

"Say, you're the father of that typical Tennessee baby that weighed

25 pounds at birth, aren't you? Everybody's been making' bets a! bout

how big he'd be in two weeks. We were gonna call you! .... so how much

does he weigh now?"

The proud father answers, "Seventeen pounds."

The bartender is puzzled, and concerned "What happened?! He already

weighed 25 pounds the day he was born."

The father takes a slow swig from his beer, wipes his mouth on his

shirt sleeve, leans into the bartender and proudly says,.......

"Had him circumcised."


----------



## pdswife (Sep 8, 2005)

LOL!  Worth karma for sure!


----------



## GB (Sep 8, 2005)

Tanis that is hilarious!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 8, 2005)

Glad you liked!!!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## middie (Sep 8, 2005)

roflmbo... that's great !!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 8, 2005)

ohmygollygosh!!!

thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd keep that one covered with the diaper while I was changing him!  lol  Great joke!


----------

